# word of the day



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Whats your word of the day

Mines LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I used "inevitable" in an email today so I guess that's mine.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bird is the word. thought you all knew that. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> bird is the word. thought you all knew that. LOL


Dont you know........... Everybody's talking about the bird. :aargh4:



Let's see, today's word........ Discombobulated. :bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

diffiwrenchulator :rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

flabbergabber


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

joemel said:


> flabbergabber


I think I had a girlfriend like that once :thinking:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would say don't drink tha koolaid


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

prestidigitation (slight of hand)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know you're expecting this from me....CANOOTER!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> I know you're expecting this from me....CANOOTER!!!!


We all would have been extremely disappointed D.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

LoL


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

.....gilflirted


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Neomaxizoomdweebie


----------

